# Pressure Washer Troubleshooting and BulletProofing class



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

This *Friday*,
Mar 22nd in *Somerdale New Jersey*..
10 minutes east of Philly
I'm giving a *FREE*
Pressure Washer *Troubleshooting* and *BulletProofing* class..

3 seats left..

e-mail or call me ASAP for more info


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

good luck with your class Jerry. If you ever get into the Boston area let me know. I am always looking to learn


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

what a great event it was..
mostly soft-washers, 75 attendees (approx.)
free education,
free food,
free entertainment and drink, for 2 days,
plus over $5,000 in giveaways..

..the next time I imply there's an "event"
..remember I meant Event.

The biggest should be in San Diego in October.

A community that educates together, plays together, and networks together.
..paid for by community minded suppliers.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Sirocco Jerry said:


> what a great event it was..
> mostly soft-washers, 75 attendees (approx.)
> free education,
> free food,
> ...


 
Jerry Jerry? Are u insane? This is how it works. Northern companies do events in Orlando in the winter and "Play together " with thier families at Disney and Universal and Daytona Beach and write it all off as a business expense. Kinda like Barnum and Bailey and Alex LYon auctions out of Syracuse. jking of course buddy. I'm trying to give you a reason to come to olrando. Winter is not over yet. LOL!

And they do thier northern events in the summer time. LOL! 

Speaking of "cuse" . Did anyone of you march madness fans catch our little school at FGCU kick georgetown and then SAn Diego st this weekend. If not I suggest if you want to be amazed they play UF this coming weekend. The first #15 seed to ever make it to the sweet 16. 

Sorry Mods i lost myself in the moment. Could you Please rename this thread and move it for me


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

you lost sleep over that ??.. LOL
I'd lay off the monster drinks.


----------

